# .327 federal magnum



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

what are members thoughts on this revolver caliber?
Is it going to become obsolete or are there many members that own one?
does it really have less recoil than a snub nose 38 special +P?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

hideit said:


> what are members thoughts on this revolver caliber?
> Is it going to become obsolete or are there many members that own one?
> does it really have less recoil than a snub nose 38 special +P?


your question is comparing the taste of apples to the color of a song....

the two cartridges you refer to can only be compared if they are both fired from a gun with the same weight and same length barrel....

the one with the greater muzzle energy will produce the greater recoil.

the .327 shoots a lighter bullet at higher pressures creating a higher muzzle velocity but not necessarily more muzzle energy.


----------

